

How Putin Secretly Conquered Russia’s Social Media Over the Past 3 Years - r0h1n
http://globalvoicesonline.org/2015/01/30/how-putin-secretly-conquered-russias-social-media-over-the-past-3-years/

======
dmschulman
This reminds me of a clip from Adam Curtis (British documentarian) about
nonlinear warfare:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyop0d30UqQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyop0d30UqQ)

The clip discusses Vladislav Surkov as does the article. Nonlinear war
suggests creating conflicts in a way where no one can distinguish what's real
and what's not, not being able to identify the motives of the forces at work
(like the recent Ukraine conflict for instance).

Very relevant idea to what the author is talking about here.

